# post pictures of your oldies? :)



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

heres Charlie the 20yr old tb i ride. i think he looks pretty good for his age 
post pictures of yours?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I will have to upload pictures of the girl I ride in my lessons, China. She is about 21 or 22..such a sweet horse and a awesome little jumper too. I am at work right now though. I love that our girl : )


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Stan at 20 years old



























Pride at 28 years old


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoa! Those horses are immortal!!! All of the older horses I know look hundreds of years older! They must be really well taken care of throughout their life


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We virtually have a retirement village at our house LOL

In this picture, on the left is Flipper, a 20? year old TB, middle is Flash, a 27 year old QH, and right is the youngster Denny at 16.









Flash: 27









Flipper: 20?









Neither of them have any muscle mass at all because they have both been retired for years.

Olen, left, 26. And Tiny, right, 24


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

that donkey is morbidly obese but super cute hehe and the height difference is crazy


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

CowgirlShay said:


> Whoa! Those horses are immortal!!! All of the older horses I know look hundreds of years older!


No kidding!  Most people are shocked at our Old Man, Nadeyus. Here he is at 30, showing my kids the ropes. We will never meet his equal and he will be missed by so many when he passes...


----------



## aintnocitygirl (Mar 12, 2010)

This here is my sweet, old girl Angel! She turns 24 years old in January 2011.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

We have a couple of oldies
Here is Cecil he is a 24 year old registered QH he used to race in the QH circuit, and he is a 2 time state champ barrel racer. (He is the grey) He isn't that skinny, the angle is just bad. That pony is his girlfriend Twister








This is our 30 year old Belgian mare, she was really badly abused before we got her, but we got her to late. RIP Minnie








Here is my sisters 21 year old POA gelding Kodee


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG! I WANTY, I WANTY!!!












~~~~~~


*This is my boy, Nelson. He is a 21 year old OTTB. He turns 22 April 23rd 2011.*


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's my girl. Her registered name is Tidy Red Miss, but we just call her Ti. She is full blood QH and is registered with the AQHA. She is 20 years old, and will be 21 in January!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Kody is my 21 year old Standardbred gelding. He's a typical grumpy old fart.



















(on the left)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is my Lacey girl! She's a 25 year old Arabian mare. She's basically my baby. She's really sweet but she likes to keep me on my toes too. She definitely has old lady-tude! Heehee


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

First, LOVE the thread topic! Fun to boast about our nags! LOL

Meet Cinder - she's my heart and soul, my lifer. She's turning 20 in 2011, is spunky and lively, but retired due to a lower back injury. So no riding for us but we're quite enjoying taking it easy, pampering and grooming, and teaching tricks! I plan to own this mare til the sad day when she passes so I know tricks will never be a "danger to others".

Cinder last summer, 19 years old
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/j12cl055.jpg

Sporting the fly sheet she RUINED in less than 12 hours 
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/Cinder002.jpg

Now onto Cinder's tricks! 
"Paw"
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/tj610019.jpg

"Rear"
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/tj610029.jpg

We're still working on "Smile" Haha
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/tj610023.jpg

http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/tj610014.jpg

Love this mare
http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz134/Picture*****z/Cinder/a18b216.jpg

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

This is Bones,a registered Paint, he will be 24 in April.. We rescued him three years ago, 400-500 pounds underweight, skin falling off, feet horrible, teeth worse than horrible, fell in trailer twice bringing him home from weakness.
He is such a sweetheart, hope he keeps going. Then he looked like a cow, all bones and hide.

Now he looks like this.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

CowgirlShay said:


> Whoa! Those horses are immortal!!! All of the older horses I know look hundreds of years older! They must be really well taken care of throughout their life


I wish they were, unfortunatly stan was foiund dead in the field 3 days after those photos were taken.


----------



## BelleJournee (Oct 29, 2010)

This is Cooper, 28yo QHxTB.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Olen, left, 26. And Tiny, right, 24


Too freaking cute!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Zimpatico is 21 1/2! He'll be 22 next May... He's my first "senior" horse. I may never buy a young one again! He's the sweetest, most lovable horse I've ever owned. Imported from Germany and a made hunter in his day, he forces me to be correct!

He hasn't jumped in about 6 years and I haven't jumped in oh, about 15 years!! We're getting each other back in shape. The last pic is his sales picture as a 10 year old...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Our old man of 22, Sport


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sport is gorgeous! I love his markings and his build...


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

this is sweet China, she is between 21-22, we arent sure. Excuse my bad riding lol : )


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my senior girl - she was around 21 - 22 when this was taken. We had to sell off our horses shortly after this was taken, but she was still carrying her new owner on trails until she was over 30.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love this thread! This is Thelma, my 22 year old mare. She is pretty calm and quiet until you get her working and then the spunk comes out. 










***This is not me riding. This is her previous owner's sister!***


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

aww shes so cute  how did you teach her to rear? 
obviously im not going to attempt to teach charlie because he'd just take advantage of it lol but me and my cousin have been trying to teach her fell pony to rear for years, no luck ): he does the paw thing though


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

wow hes 30?  he looks amazing! hes obviously well pampered haha cute pics


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

WickedNag said:


>


 
*jawdrop* What a GORGEOUS horse! 

KC - I really can't take much credit for teaching Cinder to rear...I bought her that way 9 years ago! LOL Trained it out of her within 6 months, but it would flare up every now and again...so when I retired her in '09 it really wasn't THAT hard to bring it back! PM me if you're interested in how I did it though and I'm happy to share! 

Just for fun, an example of some of Cinder famous fancy footwork :lol: She's 18 years young in 2008...her front end wasn't the only thing that came up!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cocoa - age 32
(she will be 33 in April)



























And the little black pony is Sadie, who is 26.


----------

